# Fuente Regulada de potencia



## shocky (Sep 27, 2006)

Hola a todos.
Aqui presento un proyecto muy interesante para el que quiera armar una grosa fuente de alimentacion.
Esta puede ser de tension fija o variale.
Basicamente funciona como un regulador serie, pero en negativo, para de esta forma evitar los problemas de aislamiento de los transistores de potencia. Es decir no lleva mica ni niples, van directamente montados con un poco de grasa siliconada sobre el disipador.
Coloco aqui el circuito electrico y varias fotos del montaje de la misma.
Estas estan con resistencia fijas para una tensión de 13,8Vcc.
En las fotos se ve con dos diodos de rectificacion, en ves del puente, ya que en este caso se utilizo un transformador con punto medio.
Proximamente colocare el PCB. y mas fotos.
Cualquier duda de como modificarla para hacerla totalmente variable dede 1,25 a 22Vcc. Escribanme, preferentemente aqui en este post.
1,2 y 3 son las fotos a medida que la iva construyendo.
Saludos y manos a la obra.


----------



## JV (Sep 28, 2006)

Hola juanjo, veo que has aprendido algo en el trabajo despues de todo. Te quedo prolijo el armado y es interensante el detalle de no tener que aislar los transistores.


----------



## antonio perez (Oct 13, 2006)

hola shoky  por lo que veo es muy buena tu fuente, solo que necesito la regulada , me puedes ayudar para modificarla? saludos. gracias.


----------



## shocky (Oct 17, 2006)

Mira, tengo unos problemas con internet. Pero en unos dias te paso bien el circuito.
Para que vayas biendo, tienes que cambiar el regulador 7912 por un LM337. Y colocarle un potenciometro en lugar de las resistencias de ajustes.
Saludos.


----------



## jona (May 9, 2007)

shocky:
saludos y gracias por comparatir esta información con todos nosotros.-
te haria un par de preguntas... para entender un poco mas de esta fuente.
1-la fuente cuenta con proteccion contracortocircuito?
2-la fuente puede ser de 3 o 4 o 5 ampere?
3-podrias de subir el diagrama para q sea regulable?

saludos y espero no molestarte gracias y saludos.


----------



## shocky (May 10, 2007)

Hola. La proteccion contra cortocircuito es simplemente un fusible en la salida y uno en la entrada. Es decir un fusible de 20A antes de la salida de 13,8. y un fusible en la entrada de linea de 2A.
La fuente puede entragar hasta 20A, esto quiere decir que puede entragar cualquier corriente inferior a esta.
Si quieres hacre una mas pequeña, solo tienes que colocar menos 2N3055. Para darte una idea cada uno de estos componentes entraga 5A. Ademas tienes que reducir la potencia del transformador y del puente de diodos.
Por lo de regulable, te pido que me aguantes un caho.
Saludos


----------



## leugim (Jul 19, 2007)

Hola shoky, Gracias por tan buen aporte mira tengo dos preguntas 

1) me puedes facilitar el código de los diodos de rectificación que utilizaste, pues en el esquema dice SG2535 y de milagro no me volví loco buscando eso y no lo conseguí.
2) En el esquema dice un transformador de 18 Voltios y 10 Amperes eso es suficiente para 13.8 Vcc y 20 Amp de salida
3)el elemento que llamas (R)100 ohm /50% es un potenciómetro o que?

por favor disculpa mi ignorancia y gracias por las respuestas...


----------



## shocky (Jul 19, 2007)

Hola que tal.
Mira el sg2535 es un puente de diodos integrado. Si no lo consiges, deveras conseguir algun tipo de diodo que soporte unos 35 Amp. mas o menos. Si utilizas un transformador normal debes construir un puente con cuatro de ellos y recuerda colocarle un disipador. Ahora si utilizas con punto medio debes utilizar solo dos diodos y de igual forma colocarle un disipador.
Por otro lado indico un transformador de 10am, ya que esta referida a 18 v de alterna, esto equivale a 180w, es ovio que con 13,8 y 20 am nos da 272w. ya que esta fuente es un diseño de radiocomunicasiones, en la cual no es de uso constante. con esa corriente maxima. si quieres sacarle realmente 20 amp constante debes colocar un transformador de mayor amperaje, es decir uno de mas potencia. Recomiendo el doble de potencia.
Y la otra pregunta si esun preset, este se encarga de hacer el ajuste fino de la tension de salidda.
Saludos


----------



## leugim (Ago 6, 2007)

Gracias Pana 

disculpa en el plano de la fuente el lm7912 esta como en transistor de verdad disculpa mi ignorancia yo lo coloque Vout=Emisor, Vin=colector y GND=Base, y un Preset de 1Kohm y no me funciono, creo se fundio el intregrado si hice algo mal en este punto agradesco la ayuda que me puedan prestar.

_________________________________
Ignorante es serlo y no reconocerlo.


----------



## shocky (Ago 7, 2007)

Hola que tal.
El LM7912 no es un transistor. Es un regulador de tension negativo.
Es decir no tiene base colector ni emisor.
Mira la base de datos en www.alldatasheet.com
Saludos


----------



## leugim (Ago 7, 2007)

ok eso lo comprendo la pregunta es con respecto al diagrama de la fuente donde hace reerencia a este se encuentra el simbolo de un transitor y alli es mi pregunta como se cuales son Vout, Vin, Y GND....
osea en el diagrama de la fuente quien es es cada uno... 

Gracias de nuevo por tu colaboracion....


----------



## tecnicdeso (Sep 3, 2007)

Sinceramente, es una birria de circuito. Por la red andan otros que tienen protección electrónica. Eso sin tner en cuenta el "transistor" nuevo que se han inventado, el 7812. No es un tr. es un regulador integrado.


----------



## El nombre (Sep 5, 2007)

Regula en negativo. Es un 7912.
Lo representan así al no disponer del símbolo correspondiente.

Birria?
Chapuzas más sencillas rulan por ahí.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Sep 5, 2007)

Sin pensarlo mucho y sin abrír los archivos .rar, me atrevería a decir que el diagrama que está en .jpg no funciona (más allá del 7912).
La salida está entre +vcc (correcto) y una línea que no hace referencia a nada, ¿no debería ir a los colectores de los 3055 y la línea de abajo no debería ir conectada al negativo del puente?
Otra, las resistencias para juntar los colectores no son necesarias, sí cuando juntás los emisores para emparejar el trabajo de todos los transistores.


----------



## shocky (Sep 6, 2007)

Hola disculpen.
Pero he armado decenas de estas fuentes.
Como dice (El hgombre) el 7912 es un regulador negativo, lo represente como un transistor, debido a que en el work bench no tengo dicha simbologia.
Utilicen las fotos de la construccion para guiarce en la construccion.
Les repito esta fuente esta probada y funciona.
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 6, 2007)

El concepto de la fuente esta bien, el dibujo NO

Edit.
No me habia fijado la polaridad del transistor de poder, pero se puede hacer con cualquiera, PNP /  NPN


----------



## edunet98 (Sep 14, 2007)

Estimado Fogonazo:
Cuando te Referís a que el Concepto de la Fuente esta Bien, El Dibujo NO.
Haces Referencia Únicamente al Dibujo del 7912? o al Dibujo en General, En esto comparto con shocky la idea, pues en estos foros casi todos conocemos lo que es un 79XX.-
Cordiales Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 14, 2007)

El error que observe es que los 2N3055 estan conectados mal, el colectror esta al negativo, o sea para funcionar deberia conducir al reves entrar por emisor y salir por colector.
Me parece que han equivocado el transistor 2N2955 que es pnp y si funcionaria en esas condiciones.

Fijate en la imagen qu postee, esta es aproximadamente el mismo circuito pero conectado de manera tal que mantiene la proteccion por cortocircuito

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=4718

En esta pagina te indica como obtener mayor corriente con un regulador ajustable

http://www.ortodoxism.ro/datasheets/nationalsemiconductor/DS009063.PDF


----------



## edunet98 (Sep 14, 2007)

Estimado Fogonazo:
¡¡¡ CORRECTOOO !!!, Diría Susana Giménez, Cuando observé el Esquema me puse a Colorearlo (Rojo para el Positivo y Negro para el Negativo), Cuando llegue al 7912 me di cuenta que algo andaba mal, por eso pedí tu opinión y te agradezco tu amabilidad, comprensión y buena predisposición para prestar ayuda, pues si no consigo hacer esta bendita fuente, te juro que cambio de hobby y me dedico a Corte y Confección, o lo que es peor, me cuelgo de las Pe.......... .-
Cordiales Saludos.-
Eduardo T.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 15, 2007)

Si tu necesitas una fuente, te recomiendo el esquema que postee (Primero), se le pueden agregar mas transistores en paraleo y conseguir mayor corriente.


----------



## edunet98 (Sep 19, 2007)

Estimados Amigos del Foro.-
¡¡¡ YA HICE FUNCIONAR LA FUENTE !!!  
Gracias a quienes Colaboraron tan amablemente y en especial a *shocky* quien me ayudo en forma desinteresada con el conexionado de los componentes.-
Muchas gracias a todos y hasta pronto.-
Edunet98.-


----------



## lu3jkv (Jun 19, 2008)

Estimado Fogonazo la fuente esta hace años que la vengo fabricando y usando y funciona de maravillas tiene muy poca caida de tension, y entrega todos los amperes que da el transformador, felicitaciones por publicarla, los que no entienden el circuito es porque estan acostumbrados a regular positivo y trabajar en cascada.
                                                                 Suerte.
                                                                                Sebas.


----------



## juanchiviro (Ago 26, 2008)

Hola amigo!, mira te pregunto algo, en el diagrama de la fuente sobre el 7912, cual es la conf de las patas? Porq lo tenes como un transist. Dsde y amuchas gracias!
Un abrazo

Juan M




			
				shocky dijo:
			
		

> Hola disculpen.
> Pero he armado decenas de estas fuentes.
> Como dice (El hgombre) el 7912 es un regulador negativo, lo represente como un transistor, debido a que en el work bench no tengo dicha simbologia.
> Utilicen las fotos de la construccion para guiarce en la construccion.
> ...


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 26, 2008)

Hola.
Busca en la hoja de datos del LM7912 en google, allí encontras lo que quieres.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## juanchiviro (Ago 26, 2008)

Hola Amigos!

Les comento, tengo q armar una fuente de 13.8V , 15 a 17 A, para un equipo de radio. Mi problema por lo que vi en el foro es que ya no se cual es el circuito que funciona de todos los q presentaron en el foro. Como verán soy principiante en el tema y les agradecería si son tan amables de ayudarme con este trabajo. Desde ya quedo a la espera de algún diagrama. Tengo los 4  2N3055 , MC7912 y el transformador también. Pero no entiendo cual es el circuito q anda!..jaja. Ya que todos opinan distinto.

Desde ya muchas gracias!

Juan M


----------



## anderson torres (Sep 10, 2008)

hola amigos
Tambien estoy con la duda de nuestro amigo.
y otro cosa , yo quiero un hacer funcionar un amplificador de carro con un transformador (motorola) 13.8v a 36 Amperios, la duda es la siguiente si yo quiero trabaje mas corriente la fuente tengo que agregar mas transistores en paralelo.
Muchas gracias por su atensión.


----------



## lu1epr (Abr 4, 2009)

hola a todos,creo que es demasiado tarde para una critica constructiva,ya que varios amigos habran fabricado la fuente en cuestion,yo creo que el esquema electrico no esta bien,antes que nada el 7912 esta representado como un transistor,dejando de lado eso por tener en cuenta que el diseñador no poseia la libreria del workbench necesaria,tampoco esta bien conectado,...los 2n3055 estan tambien mal conectados ya que la tension base/emisor es muy alta esto provocaria que los transistores tomaran temperatura por su alta disipasion sin estar trabajando osea en vacio sin estar conectada la fuente a nada,hasta podrian dañarse al instante,dejando de lado esto tambien y tomandolo como que no pasara nada,la tension rectificada entraria por emisor de los 3055 y saldria por colector,...otra cosa mas que es lo que sensa la salida?,con esto quiero decir que es lo que compensa la caida de tension en la juntura de los transistores que al pasar mas corriente mayor es la caida,que componente compensa esa caida?digamos que no es muy estabilizada?ya que a mas corriente de base el hfe es menor por lo tanto menos corriente de colector,...y por ultimo,...las protecciones,tanto la proteccion por cortocircuito como la de sobretension,dejemos la primera ya que esta protejeria la fuente,pero la segunda es la mas importante,porque?supongamos que conecto a esta fuente un equipo de comunicaciones.que su valor es de mil dolares y a la fuente se le pone en corto uno de los transistores y pasa toda la tension rectificada 20 volt o mas al equipo que es de 12 volt,seria terrible,...asi pues yo creo que el diseño se puede pulir un poco mas,de cualquier manera hay que reconocer al diseñador y felicitarlo por su trabajo,ya que por lo que se ve la a fabricado de cero desde las pcb`s hasta el montaje completo la explicacion y fotos,espectacular!

yo arme esta que es extremadamente estable tiene proteccion contra cortocircuito y por sobre tension y su costo es muy economico echenle un vistazo...www.carlitos.webcindario.com 

saludos
carlos


----------

